# FIRST IUI CYCLE - TEST DAY TOMORROW CONFUSED HELP!



## Kitty06 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I'm new to this sit and to IUI.
It's been my first cycle, which went ok.
Am taking Estradoil and Cyclogest and am due to test tomorrow.
My question is, since the IUI, I've had mild AF pains/low back/ pains over my right ovary, but all this stopped on Friday. Yesterday I felt that AF was def coming began to feel a dull ache, but it eased off. Normally at this time of the month I am racked with pain, and my discharge changes to slightly yellow then gets stained slightly brown. So far nothing. I took a test yesterday - First Response - BFN, but will do my official test tomorrow. My question is this, will the Cyclogest stop me from having AF, or would I have AF even if still taking it if I wasn't pregnant. Am trying not to get my hopes up, and believe AF will come, but am confused.
If anyone could help, that would be great.
Thanks,
Kitty x


----------



## Kitty06 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Julie,
Thanks for your message.
Am completely confused now.
Took Care's Test at 7am - BFN, then a Clearblue - BFN (but neither first morning urine, am always up 3 or so time throughout the night)! Still no sign of AF, my friends over on the Care BB have said they got AF on IUI even whilst taking Cyclogest so not too sure what's occuring at the moment. Am waiting to speak to a nruse at Care. AF will no doubt arrive as soon as I've finished this message.
Will let you know how I get on.
Thanks once again for your message, and good wishes,
Kitty x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi kitty,

Just wanted to say that when I did my last pregnancy test I used First response and got BFN, this was on my actual test day as well.  So I went out and bought a couple of Clearblue tests ( 6 actually )  and believe it or not they all came up with a BFP.  What I am saying is it might pay you to maybe go and buy some different tests, as I don't think First response are actually that good.  Also just out of curiosity I did a First response test about 3-4 days after I got the BFP with clearblue and it still showed up as a BFN which seemed very odd to me. 
Sorry I can't really help with any of your other questions.  Good luck when you test today.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kitty06 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi Emma,
Thanks for your good wishes.
It's so lovely to hear from everyone - we are all very lucky to have this circle of on-line support!
Still not heard from Care so don't know what to do yet.
How are you feeling- you must be ready to pop, if we don't get chance to speak before the big day,
hope everything goes really well, and that your little girl is everything you wish her to be.
Kitty xx


----------

